# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Dua te kontaktoj me studente shqiptar ne Gjermani per informacion

## Renis122

pershendetje! dua te kontaktoj me studentet shqiptare ne Gjermani sepse dua te aplikoj ne universitetet gjermane por kam disa pyetje. Ju lutem cdo student shqiptar qe ka mundsi te me ndihmoje ,te me shkruaje! faleminderit

----------


## drague

> pershendetje! dua te kontaktoj me studentet shqiptare ne Gjermani sepse dua te aplikoj ne universitetet gjermane por kam disa pyetje. Ju lutem cdo student shqiptar qe ka mundsi te me ndihmoje ,te me shkruaje! faleminderit


eshte nji faqe e studenteve por nuk me kujtohet per momentin.

ka dhe forumi antare studente por sic duket hyjn nga darka.

----------


## EuroStar1

> eshte nji faqe e studenteve por nuk me kujtohet per momentin.
> 
> ka dhe forumi antare studente por sic duket hyjn nga darka.


Kur ke filluar pune ne zyren e informacionit  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Renis122

dua te studioj ne Gjermani sepse jam ne vitin e fundit ne gjimnaz dhe doja pak info ne lidhje me dokumentat e aplikimit :/

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Shih këtu:

http://www.tirana.diplo.de/contentbl...tional_alb.pdf

E ke marrë pranimin nga universiteti? Po e pate marrë, pjesa e mbetur është burokraci shqiptare.

----------


## Uriel

Së pari duhet të zgjedhësh semestrin e aplikimit: veror apo dimëror. Për këtë aplikim të nevojitet kopje e dëftesës së pjekurisë, e noterizuar, përkthyer dhe legalizuar nga Drejtoria Arsimore e rrethit përkatës si dhe dy formulare ku ti zgjedh degën e dëshiruar. Por kujdes, për aplikimet për Gjermani ekziston një mënyrë ndryshe nga shtetet e tjera, pasi vula e Drejtorisë i bashkangjitet kopjes së dëftesës me një fletë A4. Dokumentet i nisen me postë uni assist në Berlin (http://www.uni-assist.de/) që verifikon rregullsinë e tyre dhe ia kalon për shqyrtim universitetit që ti ke zgjedhur. Pas përgjigjes pozitive nga universiteti, ku në pjesën dërrmuese, 99.9% është pozitive, kalon në pjesën e dytë të aplikimit që e gjen dhe në pdf-në e mësipërme. Do të shtoja për pjesën e dytë, që çertifikata e lindjes nuk duhet më nëse aplikon për studime dhe në vend të saj nevojiten kopje të kartës së identitetit. Gjithashtu për dëftesën e pjekurisë do të të duhen dhe dy legalizime të tjera, tek Ministria e Arsimit dhe ajo e Jashtme.

Paç fat!

----------


## Renis122

Uriel shum faleminderit per infon ,por problemi im eshte qe dua te aplikoj per simestrin e dimrit tek ky universitet http://www.hs-furtwangen.de/fachbere...ish/index.html por un nuk e marr dot diplomen deri ne fund te korrikut,por aplikimet mbarojne ne 15 prill. Ky eshte problemi im kryesor,ndersa gjuha nuk eshte problem sepse programi esht anglisht dhe provimin e TOEFl do e jap ne 13 janar ku besoj se do e kap limitin prej 80 pikesh. ne fakt nuk jam i sigurt nese ky universitet eshte pjese e uni-assist.

----------


## drague

> Kur ke filluar pune ne zyren e informacionit


mos e nenvleftso plakun asnjihere. :perqeshje: 

di shume e flas pak.

ps.pac fat djalo dhe suksese.

----------


## EuroStar1

> mos e nenvleftso plakun asnjihere.
> 
> di shume e flas pak.


Sa modest qe je !  :perqeshje:

----------


## qendros

Pershendetje te gjithve
Jam student nga Kosova,perkatsisht nga Peja..
Me ka ardh nje mundsi qe te studioj ne Gjermani nga nje i aferm i imi qe po garanton per mua per banim dhe te gjitha shpenzimet tjera..
Jam student ne vit te 2  bachelor ketu ne Prishtine dhe jam i interesuar te dij se qfar duhet te ndjek qe te vazhdoj studimet bachelor atje,dmth te transferohem ne ndonje universitet ne Gjermani..
shpresoj qe te me ndihmoni hap pas hapi,sepse po kerkoj cdokund dike qe me jep informata te hollsishme,po nuk po gjej..
Ju pershendes te gjithve shpresoj te me ndihmoni,ose se paku ku te orientohem...

----------


## qendros

Pershendetje te gjithve
Jam student nga Kosova,perkatsisht nga Peja..
Me ka ardh nje mundsi qe te studioj ne Gjermani nga nje i aferm i imi qe po garanton per mua per banim dhe te gjitha shpenzimet tjera..
Jam student ne vit te 2  bachelor ketu ne Prishtine dhe jam i interesuar te dij se qfar duhet te ndjek qe te vazhdoj studimet bachelor atje,dmth te transferohem ne ndonje universitet ne Gjermani..
shpresoj qe te me ndihmoni hap pas hapi,sepse po kerkoj cdokund dike qe me jep informata te hollsishme,po nuk po gjej..
Ju pershendes te gjithve shpresoj te me ndihmoni,ose se paku ku te orientohem...

----------


## Joanaaa

Pershendetje Uriel  :buzeqeshje:  Doja te pyesja se ku mund ti marim keto dy formularet qe zgjedhim degen  :buzeqeshje:  Faleminderit !

----------

